# Navarre



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Is that wall by the Beach Bridge any good? Day or night?


----------



## JoshC (Oct 18, 2007)

i live in navarre and ive fished it a few times. havent had any-luck. when i went it was around late afternoon(befor time change so it was light) between 4-6. never have fished it in the morning. ive heard a few people say its alright in the morning.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

try a few glowing DOA's (at night). Drag it, twitch it, really slow...watch for your tides... high tide works for me....you want the water to move some....good luck.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Thank you guys. Anyone else had luck out there? I live in Milton and I have to decide to go south eat to Pensacola, far south east to AL point, or (something new) southwest to Navarre. I have surf fished in Navarre, but only once or twice and the results were not too desirable.


----------



## ChelseaRae (Nov 12, 2008)

I live out in Navarre and I have never had any luck fishing the sound wall... although I have had luck just shore fishing by the old pier.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

I've seen jacks cravelles chasing lady fish all the way to the tip of my rod ....(when hooking ladies)...your heart rate goes up in a sec....flounder is there as well as red fish. You have to pic your days...that's all. Winter can be harder, but sheepheads will fix that. (fresh dead shrimp/ small hooks.)


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

it's really slow this time of year, live shrimp may find a stray redfish or sheepshead,

springtime is when things will heat up, flounder, redfish, trout sheepshead, bluefish and the occasional spanish mackerel can be caught pretty much any time after the water hits about 75 degrees.

live bait is best, but in the right conditions artificials can be deadly.

pm me for any questions.


----------



## SeminoleSpearer (Oct 29, 2007)

I agree that spring is the best. Flounder, reds, trout and blues. I've tried it in the fall and winter and usually end up having a hard time. I have seen sheepshead though but I just suck at catching those guys. Sometimes I skip the bridge and just shore fish off the points on the soundside behind the condos.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

mostly catfish and rays.


----------

